# O.A.A vs. ONT3D



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

This should be interesting


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, heck of a first post there Lol.
Asking that is like asking why we have iBO or ASA or WA or IFAA or TAS etc etc, it offers us choice. No one is forcing anyone to join anything, just take a look at the shoots, rules and bow classes then shoot whatever fits you best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

LOl Nice reply Big.. Ya joined Archery talk yesterday and sends a shot across the bow.. The reason for joining the Ont3D is many. Sponsored by SCI great organization. Membership into the OFAH with Insurance. Run amazingly well.
Did you get on the road at and OAA tournament by 2pm.. Probably not. The reason I joined is too many variables in the shoots.
Buddy's all shooting together. Shoot same courses twice many times no variable.
The ONT3D puts you in a group you don't get to pick. Level playing field at 300 FPS. Please do tell how someone shooting 350fps is handicapped like a guy shooting 270FPS. Their Volunteers are second to none. Want water? no need to wait just ask one they run their asses off to get you one and guess what if you don't want to donate it's free. The OAA is a good organization don't get me wrong but the 3d portion is like The ******* child Field and Fita take front and center. The ONT3D is all 3D and only 3D. 
The shoot off add excitement to both the Archer and the Crowd. If you actually place you get Cash not a Dust collector that ends up in the trash. 
I have been in this a long time and attended numerous OAA events both Fita and 3D. The ONT3d is a breath of fresh air to the people that want to shoot 3d. No one is forcing you too join you said you were looking to find a competitive and well run Organization this my friend is it. Explain to me how the OAA plays into the recognition of the sport on a broader spectrum. Its like being an IBO shooter saying the ASA is Crap or vice versa. They are run differently than each other Pick what you prefer. Before judging maybe attend one to see for yourself.


----------



## nockblock (Jul 22, 2016)

Is it really the same as comparing IBO and ASA ? Are do they both want to be the next IBO or ASA ? 
It would be great if Canada repesented and appreciated the sport as the states do, however i just cant see it happenening with either of these.
ONT3D pays out .. thats great! But when you go shoot a two day event you not even winning back your initial investment to shoot. Especially with locations all over it seems. 
This is the same with OAA, your still spending to be there but at least you are recognized ... but no cash. 
From a competitive angle wouldnt an archer rather be recognized for thier achievement and score then paid a couple hundred bucks ? .... now if it was a couple thousand ... hmmmm 

Is ONT 3D an organization for archers ... or a business with a cash incentive ?


----------



## nockblock (Jul 22, 2016)

Level playing field? How does a person shooting 300 fps have a advantage then a person shooting 270 fps in a known distant shoot? I know guys that shoot 280 fps and are far better then guys i know shooting 300+fps. I didnt say or imply i was forced to shoot in any tournament series. I asked a simple question. Both the O.A.A and Ont3D to me has issues and my post was to make a proper choice in which one to shoot next summer.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

...:happy1:


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Perhaps you could elaborate on what "issues" Ont3D has and then they could be addressed.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

The Unknown Yardage is available if you want to shoot it. If you look at the IBO and they have no Known yardage. and a couple hundred shooters at a big event when the ASA has a couple thousand maybe they are onto something. 
I my self shoot unknown. The 300 fps makes it more competitive.. JMO
What exactly are you being recognized for in the OAA? So You win a shoot with 20 in your class? That makes you recognized? Bet they scramble to have 20 in a class at the FCA in Windsor? 
I placed 3rd in the IBO worlds. Do I feel recognized? Don't care it was against a handful in My class. I would sooner go to a shoot like the Oilmens in Alberta and 
Maybe come to a Shoot like the Defi Hoyt where they have 400. You win that impressive.
I really don't get the being recognized thing. Come pay your money shoot a great tournament have a chance to take home some cash.. No one said It was going to make me not have to go to work Monday. If I will 100$ great I go to the OAA pay the same fees Travel, camping and get squat but recognition in your mine. I will take the money..Haille and Eric are doing a great job. They donated 1000$ to the friends of Hullet. Has the OAA ever donated money to a host? Hmm doubt it. They are running it as a business and a service to 3D shooters I really have no problem with making some money at it. Come and try it is all I say you seem to be really negative towards it when you have never shot one..Calibogie will be a great venue. Oh and did I mention these are not shot at a home club. Do you think that shooting at York County when you are from York county and shoot there weekly is not an advantage over someone that is there for a first time.. When I was the President of Muskoka Bowmen I could tell you the distance to every tree and rock. Target placement could not change enough to bother my yardage. So the Known Yardage evens that field as well. the quality of Shooters at the Ont3D is every bit as good as the OAA. maybe you want recognition come shoot senior Known 50. Beat Chris Perkins.. Then I would say you would be recognized..
Hope you Popcorn is good *******..


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

First post and no profile, I am sensing a pot stirring session


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

coptor doctor said:


> Hope you Popcorn is good *******..


Delish thx! Want some?
As others have stated...post 1, thread 1...I will not be baited.:set1_fishing::fish1:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Ya Sort of figured as much but pretty slow here.. do you have beer?:darkbeer:


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

By the Way FIFI congrats on the latest win awesome shooting


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

coptor doctor said:


> Ya Sort of figured as much but pretty slow here.. do you have beer?:darkbeer:


Do I have beer?
Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah its sounds like baiting to me as well.

There is enough info on here and Facebook to determine whether its worth going or
not. If you aren't sure whether its worth joining shoot as a guest 25.00. Don't want
to incur to many costs, shoot it all on one day.

They have done everything necessary to make the series enjoyable for SHOOTERS.

The only way your gonna know is show up and give it a try.


----------



## nockblock (Jul 22, 2016)

First thread? I dont see how asking a basic question about a archery series on a archery forum is stirring the pot. What am i missing? Is this the way to treat a new comer? It seems that there is hostility here in Ontario around both these events series which is too bad. Every post on here responding is far from the original question that was asked. No wonder none of these clubs, events or target archery as a whole is growing. It seems everyone is divided rather then united in this province.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I asked a question that is relevant to your thread, what issues are you referring to with Ont3d.


----------



## nockblock (Jul 22, 2016)

My post was not about just Ont3d, but rather asking for an unbiased opinion of the positives and negatives with both from everyday archers who have experienced them. I haven't heard anyone comment regarding the O.A.A and i have only heard a lot of defense on here regarding the ont3d. Are you afiliated with them preegrine82? You seem to really want to discuss only the ont3d side of things? I am not here to talk about one or the other but wanted to see helpful posts from both ends.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

nockblock said:


> First thread? I dont see how asking a basic question about a archery series on a archery forum is stirring the pot. What am i missing? Is this the way to treat a new comer? It seems that there is hostility here in Ontario around both these events series which is too bad. Every post on here responding is far from the original question that was asked. No wonder none of these clubs, events or target archery as a whole is growing. It seems everyone is divided rather then united in this province.


your responses don't lead anyone to believe that you are someone who just bought a bow yesterday or just moved to the province, both have websites that spell out what each offers


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

nockblock, for the most part we all shoot both. You'll see quite a few people
touting Ont3D, because for one they deserve it. They have gone a long way in
revitalizing 3D in the province and demonstrating through their actions that 
they care.

The OAA lends their name to the provincials and triple crown, but the execution is left
to the individual clubs acting as hosts, and the experience is a function of the preparation
done by the club.

Ont3D is a vertically integrated organization from registration, selecting venues, setting 
courses, etc. There is a consistency throughout.

They are different, have you shot a provincials or a triple crown event? Are you going to
try an Ont3D? Only then can you appreciate what each has to offer, no amount of banter
(friendly I hope) can take the place of shooting them.

Gonna refill your popcorn redneckhillbilly?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

ronperreault said:


> Gonna refill your popcorn redneckhillbilly?


Yup...but no popcorn for you!


----------



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Yup...but no popcorn for you!


:-(


----------



## nockblock (Jul 22, 2016)

FiFi said:


> your responses don't lead anyone to believe that you are someone who just bought a bow yesterday or just moved to the province, both have websites that spell out what each offers


Just moved here? Just bought a bow? neither of these statements are true, and if they were i would really be unhappy with the help and welcome of some follow archers in Ontario right now. 
I have been shooting for many years and what would buying a new bow have to do with anything? i WISH i had a new bow! It is completely irrelevant to the fact that i want to advance myself as an archer and simply wanted to seek the advice and feedback from others in the archery community before I invest hard earned money into something next season. But thank you for your contribution.
As for feedback i was able to find quite a bit of information on OAA background and logistics and it looks as though it has a lot of key events backing it even just from viewing their website. 
I am only seeing a lot of marketing from ont3d and social media following. I understand this as it seems new and i dont know the credibility of the founders so forgive me for wanting to hear from fellow archers positives and negatives... of both.
I never meant to have anything come of this other than a helpful and friendly debate of what looks like the two main event circuits in Ontario. I see this as no different than a debate over Rinehart and Delta 3d targets... i appreciate input from fellow archers and sometimes learn new things or appreciate different opinions. THIS is what makes everything excel and grow.


----------



## nockblock (Jul 22, 2016)

ronperreault said:


> nockblock, for the most part we all shoot both. You'll see quite a few people
> touting Ont3D, because for one they deserve it. They have gone a long way in
> revitalizing 3D in the province and demonstrating through their actions that
> they care.
> ...


 finally a comment without any hostility or biased feedback. Thank you Ronperreault.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nockblock I have no affiliation with Ont3D other than I have joined the organization and attended all three events so any comment(s) I choose to make are informed ones. I am also a member of the OAA and have been for many years. I attended the Provincials and 

plan to go to Dwight on Sunday for the second leg. As a one time President of my club I have also hosted and organized a OAA triple crown tournament so I can also speak with some authority on that organization should I choose to do so. For the third and final time

I am asking you to elaborate on Ont3D issues you referenced in your thread. "Both the O.A.A and Ont3D to me has issues" these are your words and all I am asking you is to tell me what are the issues you mention.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey NockBlock! 

Just want to say hey, introduce myself in case you don't already know who Eric and I are. 

I am the co-founder of ONT3D archery- Ontario's ONLY association dedicated solely to the advancement of 3D archery as a sport. My name is Hailee Daniels. 

I would like to start by saying a sincere thank you for taking a vested interest in OUR sport. When we say "Our", we mean all of us- our global community that is ARCHERY, all forms and facets. 

We care deeply about the roots of archery in our home province of ontario, and we firmly believe that without planting those roots solidly that archery as a whole can not grow. 

As far as who is better than what, the answer is, undeniably: nobody. You are a free agent, and you're welcome to support whichever organization better represents your goals in archery. You're welcome to join one, or both, or neither. We appreciate the guy that shoots a target in his backyard as much as the guy that wins UK50 shooter of the year with us, to the guy that wins the Nationals In open. It is ALL significant, and it all matters. 

To address the mention that ONT3D is being run as a business, that is 100% correct. We are based on revenue brought in by our sponsors and business partners, as well as products and packages that we sell. Our shooters are not our source of revenue. We give our shooters back as much as we can in every aspect of our tournaments, from thousands in free product, to water on the course free of charge, to REASONABLE meals and snacks that aren't meant to gouge and are of the highest quality. We pay back 80% of ALL SHOOTER FEES WE TAKE IN, and our membership also goes toward an OFAH membership and insurance. That's approximately 60% of our membership fee from every member. I have never seen anyone work harder to see their company succeed as a business owner, and for that reason we registered as a business and not a not-for-profit. 

Our shoots are designed to bring a level of professionalism to 3D archery that has not previously been seen in our area. We are trying to establish a competitive atmosphere that is structured, monitored and fair. We want to offer a clear path from our beginner classes to our advanced classes, as well as offering newcomers and beginners a non-competitive place to start with fair room for advancement based on their experience. Not their equipment. 

Anyone, at any time, all of you are always welcome to have open discussions with myself or my husband (my cellphone number is 613/243-5544 and his is 613-961-9711), regarding any aspect of our organization. 
Im more than certain that one of the representatives from the OAA would offer you the same courtesy if you contacted them, as they are out for the betterment of the sport as well. 

Please feel free to ask whatever you need. We are all here for the same goal. 

Hailee Daniels
ONT3D co-founder 
[email protected]


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Haileebird said:


> Hey NockBlock!
> 
> Just want to say hey, introduce myself in case you don't already know who Eric and I are.
> 
> ...




Well put Hailee

Just remember 99% of people apreciate your hard work.
I've heard you are putting on great shoots... Hoping to make it to calabogie if not I'll definitely make one next season.
Good job I'm glad to see your hard work is paying off.

Kris


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guys I read all the posts...and you all know who I am... person asked a simple question...yes oaa is based for All the people and age groups and you have 3 million coverage of insurance when you join oaa... and yes when you join ont 3d you also have insurance.. the main difference is oaa helps establish teaching and team building to participate in world and provincial tournaments....ont 3d is new venue which just the 3d crowd is accepting with open arms and hearts...just a few of us know what goes into a GOOD 3d tourney... ont 3d I would say is and DON`T GET ME WRONG THE EXSPRESS LINE UP AS IN THE GROCERY STORE. no extras ....20 per day quick and easy...in my health 20 is more than enough in 30 degree weather....they say oaa is non profit and rightly so....ont 3d is a business for the founders who took the risk and investment too do it.. ..... I say support who ever you choose... one is a series and the other oaa is opened ended..i don`t think personal attacks are good....support who you please..hope you understand my comments...and both ibo and asa have great turn outs ibo worlds had 2500 shooters last year...asa is in the south where population is denser...2 different venues... also oaa does get gov`t support for teaching coaching etc etc etc ...


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> guys I read all the posts...and you all know who I am... person asked a simple question...yes oaa is based for All the people and age groups and you have 3 million coverage of insurance when you join oaa... and yes when you join ont 3d you also have insurance.. the main difference is oaa helps establish teaching and team building to participate in world and provincial tournaments....ont 3d is new venue which just the 3d crowd is accepting with open arms and hearts...just a few of us know what goes into a GOOD 3d tourney... ont 3d I would say is and DON`T GET ME WRONG THE EXSPRESS LINE UP AS IN THE GROCERY STORE. no extras ....20 per day quick and easy...in my health 20 is more than enough in 30 degree weather....they say oaa is non profit and rightly so....ont 3d is a business for the founders who took the risk and investment too do it.. ..... I say support who ever you choose... one is a series and the other oaa is opened ended..i don`t think personal attacks are good....support who you please..hope you understand my comments...and both ibo and asa have great turn outs ibo worlds had 2500 shooters last year...asa is in the south where population is denser...2 different venues... also oaa does get gov`t support for teaching coaching etc etc etc ...


Hey ted. Do you know that as being true of ONT3D events from attending one or is that just what you assume? I'm sure if you talk to any of our members or guest shooters, there are lots of bonuses and perks to shooting our events.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

Haileebird said:


> Hey ted. Do you know that as being true of ONT3D events from attending one or is that just what you assume? I'm sure if you talk to any of our members or guest shooters, there are lots of bonuses and perks to shooting our events.


I was just going to post the same thing Hailee.. It is hardly a lets get it done get in get out get going. There is every bit to enjoy here that is at any OAA or other event..
Ted you say your health is good enough to shoot 20 targets in 30 Deg.. See you at Calabogie. 
As well you can bring me a bit of a refund since the 25hp motor I bought in good faith turns out to be a 20hp when I went to buy parts..:sad:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

geez guys I can`t walk ..I was repeating what you said carl done and out by 2 stated by u and bobby and a few others..i think in previous posts... seems hailee I`m not entitled to a opinion based on WHAT YOUR SHOOTERS SAY...NO I WON`T BE AT CALABOGIE .. I tried to do a quick summary of the 2 associations ....and as I stated in raised letters don`t get me wrong....wish ALL the archery associations success


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I might be way off base but it seems to me that the original post was always going to cause friction, perhaps that was the idea, I don't know. The easy answer is, shoot the bow YOU want to, set it up to shoot how YOU want it to then look at the federations and see where you fit best then go shoot it. If a federation doesn't fit how you want to shoot, find one that does. It's all about having fun, no matter what you shoot or where you shoot it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Bigjono said:


> I might be way off base but it seems to me that the original post was always going to cause friction, perhaps that was the idea, I don't know


I suspect it was an honest question that got out of hand because of the unfortunate choice of using "vs" in asking about the two organizations. That word just invites argument. Makes people feel they have to take sides when, as we all know, there is no need to do so.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well said stash


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't believe for a second that this thread was started as an "honest question". The Op without seemingly having a clue about either organization clearly favours the OAA. I asked him(her) three times to address a statement that he made and he chose not to 

respond. That in itself makes me very suspicious of the Ops intentions. To the others on here that chime in with opinions and have not attended an Ont3D event, do yourself a favour and do so. For the record Ted, the IBO had no where near 2500 archers at the

worlds. Their numbers are declining rapidly every year and unless they get their heads out of their a s s e s the decline will continue. On the other hand the ASA numbers are escalating so rapidly it is causing logistical problems for them. The ASA is a for profit

privately owned organization. My humble opinion, attend both, come to your own conclusions and continue to support 3D archery in whatever format it is offered.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

The notion that we should be comparing ONT3D and the OAA is not realistic. Both entities have different priorities and a different mission. The OAA is a not-for-profit membership/volunteer based organization that supports all archery disciplines and member clubs in the Province. The ONT3D is specific to 3D and dedicated to elevating that discipline only. Both have positives and negatives depending on your perspective. For the specific "3D Archers" and those that like to cross disciplines and venture in the 3D world, having more choices isn't a bad thing. Does OAA 3D need to change because of ONT3D, or visa versa, the answer is no, both can exist and operate as they choose. From what I have seen this year, ONT3D is drawing more attention to 3D, and most "3D Archers" are shooting both OAA and ONT3D for the most part. From my perspective that isn't a good thing. 

Before anyone says anything, I haven't shot a single ONT3D event and I don't necessarily agree 100% with the format and rule structure. For my part it would make more sense if they conformed to AC/OAA/IBO equipment formats, had more targets and if they were a little farther North in the Province, but that's more a personal preference and economics thing. I have had a number of people over the summer speak to me about there experiences and there perspective on ONT3D. There is obviously some merit with ONT3D, the people that have shot there events all have positive things to say in general. 

In short, supporting the OAA and it's member clubs, doesn't mean you can't support ONT3D or visa versa.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Robert Piette said:


> The notion that we should be comparing ONT3D and the OAA is not realistic. Both entities have different priorities and a different mission. The OAA is a not-for-profit membership/volunteer based organization that supports all archery disciplines and member clubs in the Province. The ONT3D is specific to 3D and dedicated to elevating that discipline only. Both have positives and negatives depending on your perspective. For the specific "3D Archers" and those that like to cross disciplines and venture in the 3D world, having more choices isn't a bad thing. Does OAA 3D need to change because of ONT3D, or visa versa, the answer is no, both can exist and operate as they choose. From what I have seen this year, ONT3D is drawing more attention to 3D, and most "3D Archers" are shooting both OAA and ONT3D for the most part. From my perspective that isn't a good thing.
> 
> Before anyone says anything, I haven't shot a single ONT3D event and I don't necessarily agree 100% with the format and rule structure. For my part it would make more sense if they conformed to AC/OAA/IBO equipment formats, had more targets and if they were a little farther North in the Province, but that's more a personal preference and economics thing. I have had a number of people over the summer speak to me about there experiences and there perspective on ONT3D. There is obviously some merit with ONT3D, the people that have shot there events all have positive things to say in general.
> 
> In short, supporting the OAA and it's member clubs, doesn't mean you can't support ONT3D or visa versa.



Sorry, this "From my perspective that isn't a good thing.", should read "From my perspective this is a good thing."


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

1112 scores submitted at the 2015 IBO worlds




peregrine82 said:


> I don't believe for a second that this thread was started as an "honest question". The Op without seemingly having a clue about either organization clearly favours the OAA. I asked him(her) three times to address a statement that he made and he chose not to
> 
> respond. That in itself makes me very suspicious of the Ops intentions. To the others on here that chime in with opinions and have not attended an Ont3D event, do yourself a favour and do so. For the record Ted, the IBO had no where near 2500 archers at the
> 
> ...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Carl one guy on at here said 1400 entries under 3d thread ibo worlds .... no matter still over 1000 people...in the mountains and northern states ... yes seems all associations have ups and downs...did ibo ever incorporate known distance classes ....good luck everybody natioals,provincals and ont 3d......bobby when you and I attended they had 2400 one year and 2500 the next....big changes...for sure


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

Robert Piette said:


> The notion that we should be comparing ONT3D and the OAA is not realistic. Both entities have different priorities and a different mission. The OAA is a not-for-profit membership/volunteer based organization that supports all archery disciplines and member clubs in the Province. The ONT3D is specific to 3D and dedicated to elevating that discipline only. Both have positives and negatives depending on your perspective. For the specific "3D Archers" and those that like to cross disciplines and venture in the 3D world, having more choices isn't a bad thing. Does OAA 3D need to change because of ONT3D, or visa versa, the answer is no, both can exist and operate as they choose. From what I have seen this year, ONT3D is drawing more attention to 3D, and most "3D Archers" are shooting both OAA and ONT3D for the most part. From my perspective that isn't a good thing.
> 
> Before anyone says anything, I haven't shot a single ONT3D event and I don't necessarily agree 100% with the format and rule structure. For my part it would make more sense if they conformed to AC/OAA/IBO equipment formats, *had more targets *and if they were a little farther North in the Province, but that's more a personal preference and economics thing. I have had a number of people over the summer speak to me about there experiences and there perspective on ONT3D. There is obviously some merit with ONT3D, the people that have shot there events all have positive things to say in general.
> 
> In short, supporting the OAA and it's member clubs, doesn't mean you can't support ONT3D or visa versa.


Just to address the part in bold. Yes ONT3D runs 40 regulation targets in two rounds of 20. When that is not enough for the weekend we offer the dirty dozen round. A person can shoot that round as much as they can fit in in one weekend. So 40 really is the minimum and the maximum is however many you can shoot in daylight hours. lol. The dirty dozen has had some great reviews. Chris Perkins shot it 4 times in bethany. The best score we have seen is 12 up for the round. Its always fun and challenging, you will want to do it again.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ted, yes, at one time IBO numbers were very respectable but they have been declining every year while ASA are growing every year. There are many reasons for this, the one most talked about is the mindset and rigid ideology of the President and board of

directors. Love it or hate it known distance classes are the fastest growing of all the 3D classes in ASA. Just look at the OAA entries for known and you will see it is growing as well. The IBO's refusal to consider a known class is driving more and more people away. 

When the majority of your constituents want something and you refuse to adopt it because of your own personal biases it is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

peregrine82 said:


> Ted, yes, at one time IBO numbers were very respectable but they have been declining every year while ASA are growing every year. There are many reasons for this, the one most talked about is the mindset and rigid ideology of the President and board of
> 
> directors. Love it or hate it known distance classes are the fastest growing of all the 3D classes in ASA. Just look at the OAA entries for known and you will see it is growing as well. The IBO's refusal to consider a known class is driving more and more people away.
> 
> When the majority of your constituents want something and you refuse to adopt it because of your own personal biases it is a recipe for disaster.


It's true, if you want numbers at any 3D shoot now a days, you need to offer Known classes. There just isn't enough people around willing to dedicate the time and effort required to shoot unknown 3D to generate the larger numbers from the past. 3D archery is evolving, and people need to accept it or be left behind. I love shooting Unkown 3D, it adds that extra challenge and thrill when you get it right, but a lot of people don't.


----------



## nockblock (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input and opinion as that is all i wanted. To hear from fellow archers and thier experiences, thoughts and feedback. I would like to just go shoot both etc etc but logistically and economically it wasnt realistic for me at this time, hence also why i was asking regarding NEXT season.I have been reading the posts and appreciate the time and opinion of those who gave answers based on exactly what i was looking for. Help with a question at hand.
I am not used to forums and didnt realize using "vs." Would cause issues, as was said by Stash. I get what your saying just feel it was appropriate because it was important to ME to compare the positives and negatives from one to another. It was just how i phrased the question . Thank you for your post i appreciate it, and the feedback. 
I think that the only thing causing friction here is the posts that are defensive. I can see how people are reluctant to give honest feedback as they just got bashed and quizzed by other archers. 
I think i may opt to just join a local club instead . I may message some members here who have been very helpful and privately ask them some questions because this feels like a war of thoughts and opinions and its really too bad. I personally am now feeling like i cant ask anything without getting my head bitten off for doing so. Thanks to those who genuinely were helpful.


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

nockblock said:


> Thank you everyone for your input and opinion as that is all i wanted. To hear from fellow archers and thier experiences, thoughts and feedback. I would like to just go shoot both etc etc but logistically and economically it wasnt realistic for me at this time, hence also why i was asking regarding NEXT season.I have been reading the posts and appreciate the time and opinion of those who gave answers based on exactly what i was looking for. Help with a question at hand.
> I am not used to forums and didnt realize using "vs." Would cause issues, as was said by Stash. I get what your saying just feel it was appropriate because it was important to ME to compare the positives and negatives from one to another. It was just how i phrased the question . Thank you for your post i appreciate it, and the feedback.
> I think that the only thing causing friction here is the posts that are defensive. I can see how people are reluctant to give honest feedback as they just got bashed and quizzed by other archers.
> I think i may opt to just join a local club instead . I may message some members here who have been very helpful and privately ask them some questions because this feels like a war of thoughts and opinions and its really too bad. I personally am now feeling like i cant ask anything without getting my head bitten off for doing so. Thanks to those who genuinely were helpful.


Yes, it's best to tread lightly on this forum, many things said are blown way out of proportion.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I will say known class numbers up but other classes down.. what really tells the truthful story is number of entrants and we are seeing those numbers down by 25 % so when people say known is growing maybe but then total number of entrants should go up which it is not...like every thing it goes in cycles ..kids get older...we get older...kids college money instead of a 2 dollar allowance...lol .. plus people still like to shoot but less time to practice ..hope everybody has a great summer be safe be healthy..


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Robert people will come to tournies without known classes... good tournaments bring out the shooters... pand p never had known yardage but we had 155 shooters last year and 138 the year before... fun food and good times make good shoots


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)




----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)




----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)




----------



## On_Target (Aug 21, 2009)

Chris Perkins is easily one of the most well known archer's in Canada and in the world, and he shoots Ont3D....maybe he does OAA as well, I'm unsure. He's easily accessible by facebook should you wish his opinion. From the "competitive archer" standpoint and wanting to get your name out there, Chris has done it all, so I'm sure he could provide a fairly unbiased answer. 

I personally shoot Ont3d because I met the couple whose brainchild it, they're amazing as event organizers and customer service representatives. They put everything into making the events what they are. As far as not making your money back....if more archers supported Ont3D and came out, more money would be in the winning pot. 

That being said I haven't shot OAA, but I'm sure they run a great shoot as well. Most of Ont3D shoots are closer to where I live currently, which does play a large role as well for why I go to their tournaments. 

Goodluck and I hope you make it out to one or the other!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I think geography factors in to many people's shoot choices. Most guys I speak to don't take it seriously enough to drive much more than 1.5hrs to a shoot and certainly wouldn't do a weekend away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

No need to give up a weekend. Most tournaments in ontArio are one day or have the option to ahoot all scoring rounds on one day


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

most 2 day tournaments in ont are shot on each and separate days.. different course each day and 30 -40 targets per day....and are not shot all in one day...


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, my point was OUR tournaments have the option of shooing all scoring targets on one day. That's why I said most.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I joined both. Unfortunately I tore my rotator cuff playing hockey and have not shot a bow since February. Even went to Ocean City, Maryland with a couple friends shooting stingray and never fired a single shot as I did not want to risk it. I will join both once again next year and hope to be shooting again. As of now it looks like hockey season is a no go this winter. CHEERS!


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Lots of reading on this thread. Simple truth is if you enjoy 3D and like the idea of a different course layout each and every time consider giving ONT3D a shot. Breath of fresh air for me but let your own experience inform you.


----------

